# Why elk are nearly extinct in CA



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

This is photo shopped. It was an email. Oughta be a good kick.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Since you were talking about CA I figured it would be two males. oke:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Since you were talking about CA I figured it would be two males. oke:


I thought most men out there liked taking the female roll and getting f'd by Pelosi types. "Honey, remember that trick i tought you, please use two fingers because your penis is to big for me." Speaking of big penises, how about that Amy klobuchar, i heard hers is HUGE.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

holy crap, even the wildlife in septicfornia is backwards


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Ugh...you guys...what is the big deal with two men being together?? :huh:

If you saw two chicks, you know you would be saying "That's hot..." :iroll:

And by the way...there are just as many gay men in North Dakota, they just aren't as open about it...so if you have a problem with gay men wouldn't you rather know? Maybe one of your hunting buddies is, and you have no idea... :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> And by the way...there are just as many gay men in North Dakota, they just aren't as open about it...so if you have a problem with gay men wouldn't you rather know? Maybe one of your hunting buddies is, and you have no idea... :lol:


Here I thought most of them moved to minnesota or cali.....


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> If you saw two chicks, you know you would be saying "That's hot..." :iroll:
> 
> quote] yeah, as long as they looked like chicks.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > If you saw two chicks, you know you would be saying "That's hot..." :iroll:
> ...


I say it to my husband, and he says "Only if they are both hot chicks." Men... :eyeroll:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thats what i meant!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

bearhunter said:


> yeah, as long as they looked like chicks.


or do you mean you don't mind men as long as they look like chicks? :wink:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

:rollin: shes got jokes..

i doubt the dakotas have near as many. h3ll, there are probably more gays over there than there are total people in north dakota.

never been there, but from what i have been told rodchester minn was kinda close. uke:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> :rollin: shes got jokes..
> 
> i doubt the dakotas have near as many. h3ll, there are probably more gays over there than there are total people in north dakota.
> 
> never been there, but from what i have been told rodchester minn was kinda close. uke:


I have four close male friends from North Dakota that are gay, and know of a few others. I know NOBODY gay in California. So either it is because I live in SoCal, or because I live on a military base-maybe both are reasons why. I've never been to NorCal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Can't remember the name of the park in San Diego, but go there and you will see at least a thousand at any one time. If the cops arrest them for having sex on a picnic table the cry prejudice. Enough to gag a maggot.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Nodak Norsk,
Its because you're in the military and there you just 'look the other way'.  
Semper fi.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

the reason is that Elk are homophobic


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Can't remember the name of the park in San Diego, but go there and you will see at least a thousand at any one time. If the cops arrest them for having sex on a picnic table the cry prejudice.


Don't even tell me how you know this Plainsman!!! :lol:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

woodpecker said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't remember the name of the park in San Diego, but go there and you will see at least a thousand at any one time. If the cops arrest them for having sex on a picnic table the cry prejudice.
> ...


 :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> possumfoot said:
> 
> 
> > :rollin: shes got jokes..
> ...


You don't get out much do you. Obviously there are plenty of gays in ND. Ive worked at a few different restaurants up here and have met plenty. Some even became friends. There is still nothing close to what plainsman described around here. The peoples republik of Kalifornia has a completely different culture among many of its residents that ND does not.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

get out alot, just dont spend time in big citys, if i can help it


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't remember the name of the park in San Diego, but go there and you will see at least a thousand at any one time. If the cops arrest them for having sex on a picnic table the cry prejudice.
> ...


lmao and lmao at the pic


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Don't even tell me how you know this Plainsman!!!


    Law enforcement friend who had to work that area, and a friend who was in the Navy years ago and they would get in squabbles with them then. Oh, ya, Balboa Park.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

OH YEA.. I LIVE IN TENNESSEE. never spent much time in the "civilized" or "progressive" part of the dakotas. i like small towns and small town people.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > Don't even tell me how you know this Plainsman!!!
> 
> 
> Law enforcement friend who had to work that area, and a friend who was in the Navy years ago and they would get in squabbles with them then. Oh, ya, Balboa Park.


Are you sure it wasn't just for the San Diego LGBT Pride Festival thingy?? Because I've been there, and definitely didn't see any of that.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

possumfoot said:


> get out alot, just dont spend time in big citys, if i can help it


Wasn't directed towards you.

I believe you called me dense on another forum... Ha


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Are you sure it wasn't just for the San Diego LGBT Pride Festival thingy?? Because I've been there, and definitely didn't see any of that.


What's LGBT?

Anyway, nope, the guy says if they were heterosexuals they would have made exhibition arrests every day, but if they arrest these guys they riot and call the cops homophobes. That was 20 years ago and he said the city just didn't want to tackle the problem. Maybe they did clean it up.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Are you sure it wasn't just for the San Diego LGBT Pride Festival thingy?? Because I've been there, and definitely didn't see any of that.
> 
> 
> What's LGBT?
> ...


I think it is an Optometrist convention!! :wink:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> possumfoot said:
> 
> 
> > get out alot, just dont spend time in big citys, if i can help it
> ...


So I don't get out much?? And why do you say that?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > Are you sure it wasn't just for the San Diego LGBT Pride Festival thingy?? Because I've been there, and definitely didn't see any of that.


What's LGBT?

Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The peoples republik of Kalifornia has a completely different culture among many of its residents that ND does not.


You don't often hear North Dakota mentioned on a TV sitcom, but I did a few years ago. I don't even remember the program, but a half dozen women were talking about the upcoming week-end and one asked if the others were going to the party. They all said no, and she said they should come because there would be heterosexual men there. The others all looked surprised and asked: heterosexual men, where are they getting those. The other lady said they were having them flown in from North Dakota. 
Maybe we have a low number of homosexuals per 1000 people because ours all move to the east or left coast.   No, military isn't considered moving.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> What's LGBT?





woodpecker said:


> I think it is an Optometrist convention!!





Nodak_Norsk said:


> Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender.


So I was right!!! :lol:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

woodpecker said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > What's LGBT?
> ...


I don't get it :huh:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Give it time!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wodd pecker is still in the closet, he means he will be out soon!!!!!!!

Not that there is anything wrong with that!!!! ( courtesy Seinfeld)


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> possumfoot said:
> 
> 
> > get out alot, just dont spend time in big citys, if i can help it


 eace:

:2cents: on leasing.. around here you dont get the option.. thats why i like ND.. i LOVED the early goose this year. only 1 group tryed to compeet and they were from sodak.. they got schooled by 2 guys from Tn. we limited, they skunked. :rollin:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > possumfoot said:
> ...


We saw you guys out there one night while we were scouting. I'm assuming it was you because there were TN license plates, but we didnt end up hunting too close to where we saw you... and we went home with limits as well :wink:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

nope, was not us.. we took 1 vehicle, and you would not think we were hunting :beer:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> nope, was not us.. we took 1 vehicle, and you would not think we were hunting :beer:


Yep.... one vehicle, and couldn't believe you were hunting out of it... a grey looking station wagon type vehicle??? :lol: Set up in the same field 2 days in a row? :beer:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I want to know why any one from sd would go there for the early goose season when we have one here that is just as good


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

KurtR said:


> I want to know why any one from sd would go there for the early goose season when we have one here that is just as good


You could hunt a few weeks earlier, August 15th...


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yep. that was the field we had comp the 2nd time.. they went and set up where we had been the afternoon before.

i could not beleive how much those farmers hated the geese, or how much damage they really did.

we got all are drinks and food bought for us after they saw how many we were killing.


----------

